# james cunningham



## sn 21 (Apr 12, 2008)

i am endeavouring to find out information on my great grandfather 
james cunningham. he was born in bungay in great yarmouth in 1862 and died in north shields in 1936. he was a drifter skipper, and followed the herring shoals finally settling in north shields.
i know that he was working on a yarmouth vessel called the flagg in 1880s. i dont know if he had any brothers or sisters that still live in the great yarmouth area.
where do i start


----------

